# FR: il m'a dit



## sqlines

Hello,

Could someone tell me whether or not to add 'e' to the past particle if 'me' refers to a female person.

For example,

Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il m'a vu(e). Il s'estime heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il m’a dit(e) que les dessins n'étaient pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J’ai appris que les dessins  sont  de valeur. Monsieur Bailey m'a donné(e)une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il était reconnaissant.

Thanks for your help.
Sqlines


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour! 
In fact, it;s rather straightforward: you add 'e' when the object is feminine, only when the verb which it refers to is followed by a _direct object pronoun (i.e. me, te, le, la, nous, vous, les)_
So, in your case:


> Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il m'a *vue.* Il s'estime heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il m’a *dit* que les dessins n'étaient pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J’ai appris que les dessins sont de valeur. Monsieur Bailey m'a *donné *une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il était reconnaissant.


 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Outsider

Crescent said:


> In fact, it;s rather straightforward: you add 'e' when the object is feminine, only when the verb which it refers to is preceded by a _direct object pronoun (i.e. me, te, le, la, nous, vous, les)_


In blue are direct objects, in red indirect objects:



> Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il m'a vue. Il s'estime heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il m’a dit que les dessins n'étaient pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J’ai appris que les dessins sont de valeur. Monsieur Bailey m'a donné une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il était reconnaissant.


----------



## Sylvchezplum

on a side note, you may want to keep all tenses coherent in your sentence, as in

                              Monsieur Bailey *a été* soulagé quand il m'a vue. Il s*'est estimé* heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il m’a dit que les dessins n'étaient pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J’ai appris que les dessins sont de valeur. Monsieur Bailey m'a donné une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il était reconnaissant.

OR
                             Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il *me voie*. Il s'estime heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il *me **dit* que les dessins ne sont pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J*’apprends* que les dessins sont de valeur. Monsieur Bailey *me **donne* une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il *est *reconnaissant.


----------



## sqlines

Sylvchezplum, 

Merci beacoup pour ton aide.

Au revoir.


----------



## Sylvchezplum

C'est un plaisir !


----------



## sqlines

I still have a question. Is it possible to combine passé composé with pluperfect in one sentence.

So, instead of Monsieur Bailey *a été* soulagé quand il m'a vue.

Monsieur Bailey était soulagé  quand il m'a vue.

Thanks.


----------



## helbay

sqlines said:


> I still have a question. Is it possible to combine passé composé with pluperfect in one sentence.
> 
> So, instead of Monsieur Bailey *a été* soulagé quand il m'a vue.
> 
> Monsieur Bailey était soulagé quand il m'a vue.
> 
> Thanks.


 
A mon sens, il est possible de dire "Monsieur Bayley était soulagé quand il m'a vue". Toutefois, on attend une suite à cette phrase, par exemple :
Monsieur Bayley était soulagé quand il m'a vue (et) il a ....


----------



## PAPYMARC

Hello,
Your sentence could be inderstood but you 've to respect the grammatical rule of sequence of tenses (concordance des temps).
I should have written :
Monsieur Bailey fut content quand...
Cheers
MARC


----------



## PAPYMARC

Another opinion (my wife)
Monsieur Bailey était soulagé (heureux, satisfait) de me voir (rencontrer...)
The sentence seems to be more flowing.
cheers
MARC


----------



## jann

Greetings all,

Please remember that this forum does not provide proofreading, as explained in our announcement.  Sglines asked a very specific question and you were all very kind to help answer it clearly and satisfactorily.  However, we cannot then continue to rewrite the entire text.

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.

Jann
Moderator


----------



## Crescent

> In fact, it;s rather straightforward: you add 'e' when the object is feminine, only when the verb which it refers to is preceded by a _direct object pronoun (i.e. me, te, le, la, nous, vous, les)_



Ah, oui, bien sûr! Merci beaucoup, Outsider, pour votre correction. 


Sylvchezplum said:


> OR
> Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il *me voie*. Il s'estime heureux de récupérer ses dessins. Il *me **dit* que les dessins ne sont pas à lui mais à un de ses clients. J*’apprends* que les dessins sont de valeur. Monsieur Bailey *me **donne* une récompense de 1000 dollars parce qu’il *est *reconnaissant.



Puis-je poser une toute petite question qui n'a pas beaucoup à voir avec le thème du fil, mais...
Pourquoi employez-vous le subjontif, Sylvchezplum, dans la phrase _''Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il me* voie*.'' _
Autant que je sache, cela devrait être l'indicatif du présent, n'est-ce pas?  i.e. '_'..est soulagé quand il me *voit.*''_
Y-a-t'il donc une autre règle bien cachée dont je ne me doute même pas, ou..?


----------



## Sylvchezplum

Crescent said:


> Puis-je poser une toute petite question qui n'a pas beaucoup à voir avec le thème du fil, mais...
> Pourquoi employez-vous le subjontif, Sylvchezplum, dans la phrase _''Monsieur Bailey est soulagé quand il me* voie*.'' _
> Autant que je sache, cela devrait être l'indicatif du présent, n'est-ce pas?  i.e. '_'..est soulagé quand il me *voit.*''_
> Y-a-t'il donc une autre règle bien cachée dont je ne me doute même pas, ou..?



Oups, oui bien sur !!  
on va dire que j'étais en plein travail et je n'ai pas beaucoup réfléchi..  !


----------



## Crescent

Sylvchezplum said:


> Oups, oui bien sur !!
> on va dire que j'étais en plein travail et je n'ai pas beaucoup réfléchi..  !



Ah!  Alors j'aurais dû deviner que ce n'était qu'une petite faute de frappe, et il ne fallait pas y prêter d'attention!  
Ah, pardonnez-moi alors pour cette remarque tout à fait inutile!


----------

